# TV1 and TV2 on a Dish 522



## merrilea

Hi all,
I have a Dish 522 that I have always had it set up to watch the same thing on all TVs in the house.
It is modulated and split using a Channel Vision Powered splitter.

I had always been under the impression I could watch different programs on TV1 and TV2 if I chose to. If this is so I cannot seem to figure out how to set it up to do this.
Any help out there?

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## scooper

You have to set it to DUAL mode. Look in your owner's manual for that.


----------



## merrilea

Thanks,
After I posted I figured it out; just push the button dummy - dah:grin: 
I did not find it in the manual I found it in Tech Portal:

Receivers: 222, 522, 622, 625, 722, 942

Single/Dual User Modes Explain

Single Mode:
+ (2) Tuners: watch same programming on TV1 and TV2. TV2 remote does operate receiver. Single Mode, Shared View Enabled. PIP available. Use as 1 receiver to not allow kids to watch something different.
+ (2) Tuners: watch programming on TV1 and black screen with screensaver on TV2. TV2 remote does not operate receiver. Single Mode, Shared View Disabled. PIP available. Use as 1 receiver to prevent kids from watching anything at all.
Dual Mode:
+ (2) Independent Tuners: watch different programming on TV1 and TV2. PIP not available. Dual Mode, Shared View Enabled or Disabled. Use as 2 independent DVR receivers (except 222).
+ Both users can access the hard drive to record or view recorded programs; both users can access the same program at the same time and not interfere with the other viewer (except 222).

Shared View: Explain

o Allows the same programming to display on TV1 and TV2 when in Single User Mode.

Watch same programming on TV1 and TV2 with PIP
Single User Mode, Shared View Enabled

1. On the front of the receiver, press the Mode button. The Amber Mode light moves to Single.
2. With the remote, press Menu : 6 System Setup : 2 Shared View.
3. Press the left arrow button and select on Enable View.
4. Select Done.

Watch programming on TV1 with PIP and black screen with screensaver on TV2
Single User Mode, Shared View Disabled

1. On the front of the receiver, press the Mode button. The Amber Mode light moves to Single.
2. With the remote, press Menu : 6 System Setup : 2 Shared View.
3. Press the left arrow button and select on Disable View.
4. Select Done.

Watch different programming on TV1 and TV2 without PIP
Dual User Mode

1. On front of the receiver, press the Mode button. The Amber Mode light moves to Dual.






Monday August 20 2007 © 2007 EchoStar Satellite L.L.C. All rights reserved.


----------

